# Looking for young male rat, long island NY



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is KC and I recently purchased the most amazing little rat from a pet store. Unfortunately, I knew nothing about rats at the time, and by the time I went back to get him a litter mate, they were all gone as feeders. I found a breeder that specialized in dumbo rats, and I am waiting for a call back. Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from him, and every day that my little buddy spends alone I am heartbroken for him - I know that even though he gets about four or five hours of attention a day, I can't replace a cage mate. 

Whatever little guy we adopt would have a permanent, loving home, fresh fruits, veggies and snacks, toys to play with, and of course, a brother to love! I pride myself on the amount of care I provide for my animals, and they are really more like my children. I am hoping to stay around this forum and learn as much as I can about owning and caring for rats - so I'd be more than happy to provide updates, pictures, ect. as the little baby grows! 

If anyone knows of any breeders, or young rats around me that could use a home, I'd be really appreciative, and so would Feivel!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you looked at the Big Apple Rattery?
I just googled rat breeders in long island, Ny, so I'm not sure if they are reliable or not, I'm sorry.
http://www.myspace.com/bigapplerattery


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, reading her myspace, she seems like a legit enough breeder - she even mentions the goals she has with each breading, and says she needs a minimum of 3 babies reserved before she even breeds a pair... Thank you so much for your help, we'll see what happens!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay! I hope everything works out!
Your Welcome ;D.

*Please* tell me if it works out!


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

She never got back to me, so unfortunately, it didn't work out. I'm still actively searching for my third, although I have found Fievel a playmate... Any other ideas?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I just saw this post on Goosemoose for one in NYC:

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4068871.0


----------



## TomsDumbos (Apr 13, 2010)

I am in NJ (near Philadelphia).

I have some baby males available right now. If you are still looking shoot me an email at [email protected]

There is no fee for my little guys. If you are willing to come all the way down here to pick them up that is fee enough LOL.


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help everyone! I am still searching for my perfect little man to go with the other two, and all of this help is very much appreciated! 

Tom, I just shot you an email. Thanks so much for responding! Honestly, maybe I'm crazy, but I could so go on a road trip to pick up a new baby. My hubby is just crazy enough to agree with me ( the gas being my only birthday gift... lol)


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,

Did you find a little guy?

Here's another option. Why not consider adopting from a rescue? There's a rescue group in Maine that is trying to find homes for their rats quickly because they had a huge influx of babies and the foster homes are all full. I got a few rats from this group in the past and they've been really great (both the people and the rats).

I live in Massachusetts but my mother lives in New York. If you're willing to adopt from this group, I would be happy to be part of a caravan to get him to you. It would give me an excuse to visit my mom, which I'm sure she would love.

This is their website. They are having a special right now on neutered males (called No Nuts Allowed  )
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=18


----------

